# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 20 يونيو 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعلن تعين الوطني "ابراهيم حسين " ابراهومة مدربا للفريق الاول خلفا للانجليزي لي كلارك



وقرر مجلس المريخ قبول إستقالة المدرب الانجليزي لي كلارك َوتقديم شكوى ضددة بعد أن اوفي النادي بجميع رواتبه ومقدم عقدة وإرسال تذكرة طيران للحضور صباح اليوم  ليتعلل المدرب كلارك بعدم الوصول في  الوقت المحدد للطائرة على حسب ماذكر الموقع الرسمي للمريخ..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توضيح..... صلاح سمعريت 




جمعتي مكالمه قبل قليل مع الكابتن ابراهومه فيما يخص قبوله بتدريب المريخ..
وكان رده نعم تقديرا لظروف المريخ الحاليه لايمانع بالاستجابه لنداء المريخ رغم وجود متعلقات
من حقوقه سابقا ولكنه اشترط موافقة نادي توتي بالرغم من عدم وجود عقد بينهم ولكن الأمر لايتعدى الالتزام الأدبي مع فريق توتي وعند الموافقه سيشرع ويسرع في التواجد مع فريق المريخ العظيم مشترطا عدم التدخل واختيار من يعمل بجانبه
في قيادة التدريب لان الوقت
ضيق ولا يتحمل القسمه على اثنين...
أمنياتي بالتوفيق للكابتن ابراهومه بالمحافظه على الصداره الان والوقوف معه بكل ما نملك من دعم معنوي ومادي..

*لكم كل الود والورد*









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتلقى دعوة للمشاركة ب"معرض رياضة الإمارات في خمسين عاماً من الهيئة العامة للرياضة بدولة الإمارات 




تسلم رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال دعوة رسمية للنادي من الهيئة العامة بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة الشقيقة، وذلك إحتفاءً بالذكرى ال50 لتأسيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، ويشتمل المعرض الذي يتناول تاريخ دولة الإمارات منذ التأسيس وحتى تاريخ اليوم على أقسام مختلفة تتضمن أجنحة لمختلف الإتحادات والأندية الرياضية     وركناً خاصاً بجميع البطولات التي نظمتها الإمارات مثل كأس العالم للشباب لكرة القدم، وبطولة دبي الدولية لكرة السلة، وكأس العالم للناشئين للكرة الطائرة، وبطولات الخليج، وبطولة راشد الدولية للكرة الطائرة، وبطولة الشيخ محمد بن خالد الدولية لكرة اليد، وبطولة آسيا لكرة القدم، كما يتضمن المعرض ركناً خاصاً بأجنحة المجالس الرياضية بالدولة، وأخرى خاصة بأوائل الرياضيين والأبطال و أبرز الإنجازات، و أجنحة خاصة بمؤسسات الإعلام الرياضي والإصدارات الرياضية، إلى جانب إتاحة الباب امام مشاركة الشركات المتخصصة في تجارة الملابس الرياضية والمقتنيات الرياضية للهواة والمحترفين، والمراكز الطبية المتخصصة في الطب الرياضي، وعلى شرف هذه الإحتفالية قدمت دعوة للمشاركة للنادي كضيف شرف وعرض تاريخ النادي بالصور والفيديوهات و إنجازات النادي من كؤوس وجوائز للجمهور الرياضي بدولة الإمارات حيث تمت الإشارة في الدعوة المقدمة للنادي ان نجوم المريخ سواء لاعبين أو مدربين كان لهم آثر كبير في بدايات تاريخ الرياضة بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلارك : حاولوا طردي بعد فوزنا في القمة




تواصل #سبورتاق مع مدرب المريخ الانجليزي “لي كلارك” في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم عقب إعلان إستقالته من تدريب المريخ.

#سبورتاق سأل المدرب عن الأسباب التي دفعته لإعلان استقالته فأجاب قائلا : ” لأنه لا يوجد سكن مناسب بالنسبة لي، و الادارة لا تدفع الرواتب في المواعيد المتفق عليها، ولا وجود لمعدات التدريب”.

واضاف : ” ايضا لا سيارة للجهاز الفني، كما لا يوجد مساعد مدرب او مدرب حراس من إختياري”.

واسترسل قائلا : ” هذا بجانب العديد من الأمور العالقة، لكم أن تعلموا انهم حاولوا طردي صباح فوزنا في قمة الدوري على الهلال”.

واختتم بقوله :” لقد احببت المريخ واشكركم









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“صقور الجديان” تحلق بنهائيات كأس العرب – فيفا.



تأهل المنتخب السوداني إلى نهائيات كأس العرب – فيفا التي تستضيفها  العاصمة القطرية الدوحة في ديسمبر المقبل، وذلك بفوزه في ملحق التصفيات على  نظيره المنتخب الليبي بهدفٍ دون رد، في المباراة التي استضافها ملعب  “خليفة الدولي” بقطر.

ويدين “صقور الجديان” بالفوز للاعب “محمد عبد الرحمن” صاحب الهدف الوحيد  خلال المباراة والذي جاء من ركلة جزاء أرتكبت مع زميله “سيف تيري”.

وصعد المنتخب السوداني ليكمل المجموعة التي تضم إلى جانبه المنتخبين  الجزائري و المصري، وفي انتظار الفائز خلال مواجهة “منتخب لبنان” ونظيره  الجيبوتي.
#سبورتاق.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان تهزم ليبيا وتحجز تذكرة التأهل لكأس العرب
ليبيا صلاح نجم 




السودان
فقد  المنتخب الليبي فرصة التأهل لنهائيات كأس العرب بعد خسارته، اليوم السبت،  أمام منتخب السودان (0-1) على أرضية ملعب ستاد خليفة بالعاصمة القطرية  الدوحة.

وجاء هدف فوز السودان من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 15، نجح في  تنفيذها المهاجم محمد عبد الرحمن، ليحجز السودان تذكرة تأهله إلى منافسات  المجموعة الرابعة التي تضم مصر والجزائر، والفائز من مباراة لبنان وجيبوتي.

وسيطر المنتخب السوداني على الشوط الأول وكاد أن يصل لشباك نظيره الليبي في أكثر من مناسبة، على أمل مضاعفة تقدمه في النتيجة.

في  المقابل، حاول المنتخب الليبي العودة في الشوط الثاني، لكنه لم يفلح في  ذلك، حيث خلق لاعبو فرسان المتوسط أكثر من فرصة، أبرزها عند الدقيقة 58،  لكن رأسيه محمد زعبية اصطدمت بالعارضة.

وأضاع البديل معاذ عيسى فرصة محققه في الدقيقة 72 لليبيا، بعد انفراد كامل بمرمى السودان، لكن الحارس بو عشرين تصدى للكرة باقتدار.

وهذه  المباراة هي الأولى بشكل رسمي لفرسان المتوسط تحت قيادة الإسباني خافيير  كلمنتي، بعد أن تعاقد معه الاتحاد الليبي لقيادة زملاء نشنوش.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المنتخب السوداني يتأهل إلى نهائيات كأس العرب بفوزه على ليبيا بهدف 

   




الخرطوم: باج نيوز

تأهل المنتخب السوداني الأول إلى نهائيات كأس العرب للمنتخبات، عقب  فوزه على نظيره الليبي بهدف دون مقابل، في المباراة التي جرت بينهما مساء  امس (السبت) بملعب خليفة بن حمد بالدوحة.

وأحرز هدف المنتخب اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن (الغربال) من ركلة جزاء في  الدقيقة (15) من شوط اللعب الأول، الذي فرض فيه (صقور الجديان) سيطرتهم حتى  انتهى بتقدمهم بهدف.





وفي  الشوط الثاني، استطاع المنتخب المُحافظة على تقدمه بهذا الهدف بعد أن أهدر  الليبي جملة من الأهداف، وصد أبو عشرين والقائم تهديفات أخرى، بينما حاول  لاعبو مُنتخبنا تعزيز الهدف بآخر، إلا أنّ التسديدات لم تلج الشباك لينهي  الحكم المباراة بفوز (صقور الجديان)، الذي تأهل لنهائيات (فيفا عرب).




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						“إبراهومة” يكشف لـ”باج نيوز” تفاصيل مثيرة بشأن عودته لتدريب المريخ




  إبراهيم حسين


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يقول المدرب الشهير بـ”الديسكو”، إنّ جلسة مرتقبة مع سوداكال ستحدّد ملامح طاقمه المعاون.
كشف الكابتن إبراهيم حسين عن تفاصيل جديدة بشأن عودته لتدريب المريخ من جديد.



وقال  المدرب الشهير بـ”الديسكو” في تصريحاتٍ خاصة لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّه قبل بتولي  تدريب المريخ بعد موافقة إدارة نادي توتي على مغادرته.
وأشار إلى أنّ المفاوضات بينه ونادي المريخ بدأت منذ الجمعة، مبينًا أنّه اشترط موافقة نادي توتي الخرطوم.
وأضاف” أنا احترم عقدي مع نادي توتي وكذلك جمهوره لأنّني وجدت احترامًا كبيرًا من جانبهم”.



وأوضح إبراهومة أنّه موافقته على تدريب المريخ، جاءت تلبيةً للنداء، مشيرًا إلى أنّ الفريق يمرّ بمرحلةٍ صعبةٍ.
وأضاف” الوقت ضيّق بعد أنّ غادر المدرب الإنجليزي، وهذه المسؤولية لا يستطيع القيام بها إلاّ أبناء المريخ”.
وتعهّد إبراهيم حسين ببذل جهدٍ كبيرٍ مع الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة من أجلّ المحافظة على لقب الممتاز.
وكشف”إبراهومة” عن أنّه سيحدّد معاونيه بعد اجتماعٍ مع رئيس النادي آدم عبد الله سوداكال.
وأردف” سأبدأ مهمتي من تدريب الغد”.
والسبت، أعلن نادي المريخ، عن تعاقده رسميًا مع المدرب الوطني، إبراهيم  حسين، لتولي المهمة الفنية للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة، خلفًا للإنجليزي لي  كلارك.
ويستعدّ”الأحمر” إلى خوض مباراته أمام حي العرب بورتسودان في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ل: لي كلارك لم يحضر للسودان رغم الحجز.. وإصدار بيان توضيحي


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت







لي كلارك 
أكد نادي المريخ السوداني، عدم حضور مديره الفني الإنجليزي لي كلارك إلى السودان، صباح اليوم السبت، كما كان مقررا.

وقال مصدر مسؤول بالمريخ، في تصريح ل: "حجزنا مسبقا لعودة لي كلارك من إنجلترا في السابعة والنصف صباح اليوم، لكنه لم يحضر".

وأضاف: "كما استأجر النادي شقة في أحد أرقى الأحياء بالعاصمة الخرطوم، للمدرب الإنجليزي".

وأوضح  أنه تم دفع كل التزامات المدرب المالية طوال فترته مع المريخ، بما في ذلك  استحقاقات شهر مايو/أيار الماضي، نافيا أن يكون النادي قد استلم أي استقالة  مكتوبة من المدرب.

وختم المصدر بالقول: "المريخ بصدد إصدار توضيحات بهذا الشأن في وقت لاحق اليوم السبت".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعاقد مع إبراهومة.. ويشكو لي كلارك إلى الفيفا
السودان - بدرالدين بخيت




إبراهومة
فاجأ المريخ جماهيره اليوم السبت بإعلانه التعاقد مع مديره الفني السابق إبراهيم الحسين "إبراهومة"، خلفا للإنجليزي لي كلارك.

وسبق لإبراهومة قيادة المريخ للتتويج بلقب بطولة الدوري السوداني في 2019.

 كما  يعتبر واحداً من أبناء النادي الذين يستعين بهم المريخ في أوقات مختلفة  لقيادة الفريق، وينتظر أن يباشر المدرب الجديد مهامه مع الفريق انطلاقا من  اليوم السبت استعداداً للقاء حي العرب بورتسودان يوم 23 يونيو/حزيران  الجاري.

كما سيشرف إبراهومة على مباراة أمام أكوبام بطل حلفا الجديدة يوم 26 يونيو/ حزيران بملعب مدينة حلفا الجديدة.

ومن ناحية أخرى، أصدر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بيانا مقتضبا عن مديره الفني السابق لي كلارك.

وجاء  في البيان: "يؤكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال أنه قد  أوفى بجميع الاستحقاقات المالية المتعلقة بالمدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك حيث  قام بتسديد مقدم عقده كما سدد النادي جميع رواتبه الشهرية حتى يونيو/  حزيران الحالي والنادي يملك جميع الإيصالات المالية المتعلقة بالسداد".

وأضاف:  "المدرب الإنجليزي منذ التعاقد معه ظل متواجداً بفندق كورال بالخرطوم  بالتزام من النادي ومؤخراً قام النادي بتأجير شقة بالبرج الأبيض تعتبر من  أفخم الشقق الفندقية، وقد أشرف كلارك بنفسه على اختيارها والموافقة عليها  وقد تم تسكينه فيها فعلياً خلال آخر أسبوعين".

وزاد: "وأمس الجمعة  تفاجأة المجلس بأخبار حملت حديثاً عن استقالته ومطالبته للنادي بمبلغ مالي  على الرغم من أنه حتى يوم أمس كان النادي قد أرسل تذاكر طيران من الدرجة  الأولى لعودته للخرطوم بتاريخ اليوم السبت بتوقيت السابعة والنصف صباحاً  بتوقيت الخرطوم".

وأوضح: "وقبلها كان النادي قد أرسل تذكرة للمدرب  الذي تعلل بتفويت موعد إقلاع الطائرة للحضور الخرطوم، وظهر اليوم السبت  أرسل المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك استقالة مكتوبة وقبلها كان وكيله قد أرسل  رسالة عبر البريد الإلكتروني للنادي هدد فيها بعدم حضور المدرب".

 وأكمل  المريخ: "مما سبق فإن إدارة النادي قررت قبول استقالة المدرب الإنجليزي لي  كلارك ووجه رئيس النادي بمقاضاة المدرب ورفع شكوى ضده للفيفا لتغيبه وعدم  التزامه بعقده الموقع من النادي وأكد محامي النادي أنه سيباشر فوراً  مقاضاته وأن المدرب يبقى مهددا بالإيقاف من قبل الفيفا".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الخرطوم الوطني يحقق المطلوب أمام الشرطة القضارف 

  الخرطوم الوطني ـ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ضمن المرحلة الـ”20â€³ للدوري السوداني الممتاز.
انتصر الخرطوم الوطني على نظيره الشرطة القضارف بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل، السبت.



ورفع الفريق الشهير بـ”الكوماندوز” رصيده إلى”32â€³ نقطة، فيما تجمّد ممثل القضارف في”18â€³.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يكتسح الشرطة القضارف


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




جانب من اللقاء 
اكتسح  الخرطوم الوطني، ضيفه الشرطة القضارف بنتيجة 4-1، عصر اليوم السبت، بستاد  حليم شداد، في إطار الجولة العشرين من عمر الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

رباعية الخرطوم الوطني جاءت في الشوط الثاني، من توقيع يوسف فداسي ومحمد كسرة وسفيان عبد الله وعوض طلبة في الدقائق 51 و64 و69 و74.

بينما أحرز هدف الشرطة القضارف، زاهر توتو في الدقيقة 59.

وأضاع لاعبو الخرطوم الوطني، الكثير من الفرص خلال اللقاء.

ورفع الخرطوم الوطني، رصيده إلى 32 نقطة في المركز الرابع، فيما تجمد رصيد الشرطة القضارف عند 18 نقطة في المركز الثاني عشر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل عطبرة يضرب حي الوادي نيالا بثلاثية


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الأمل عطبرة
تغلب  فريق الأمل عطبرة على نظيره حي الوادي نيالا، بنتيجة (3-2)، مساء اليوم  السبت، على ستاد حليم/شداد، ضمن مواجهات الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وسجل ثلاثية فريق الأمل عطبرة، كل من عمار الجباراب وبهاء الدين حسن وجمعة قلق.

في المقابل سجل هدفي حي الوادي نيالا في شباك الأمل عطبرة، الثنائي الريح حامد وسبت أجاك.

ورفع فريق الأمل عطبرة رصيده إلى 26 نقطة ليحتل المركز السادس في جدول ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

بينما تجمد رصيد حي الوادي نيالا عند 34 نقطة في المركز الثالث، بعد أن تلقى الفريق الهزيمة عقب صموده في 5 مباريات متتالية.

يشار  إلى أن الأمل عطبرة خاض اللقاء بعد غياب 3 أسابيع، بسبب تواجد نجوم المريخ  والهلال مع المنتخب السوداني، علاوة على وفاة رئيس النادي الراحل جمال حسن  سعيد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضغط ثلاثي لمزاحمة الخرطوم الوطني على المركز الرابع


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الخرطوم الوطني
تضغط  3 فرق في الجولة 19 من عمر الدوري السوداني الممتاز، في اتجاه الحصول على  المركز الرابع المؤهل لمنافسات كأس الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية.

ويتساوى رصيد الأهلي مروي مع هلال الساحل وحي العرب بورتسودان، بواقع 27 نقطة لكل منهم.

ويحتل الأهلي مروي، المركز الخامس بفارق الأهداف عن هلال الساحل سادس الترتيب، وحي العرب بورتسودان سابع الترتيب.

ويستقر الخرطوم الوطني في المركز الرابع برصيد 29 نقطة، قبل مباراته اليوم السبت أمام نظيره الشرطة القضارف.



أما هلال الساحل يستضيف عصر الغد، على ستاد حليم شداد، نظيره الهلال كادقلي متذيل الترتيب برصيد 10 نقاط.

وعلى ستاد حليم شداد في المساء، يخوض حي العرب بورتسودان، مباراة تكسير عظام أمام المريخ الفاشر.

ويرغب حي العرب بورتسودان في المزاحمة على المركز الرابع، لكنه يصطدم برغبة المريخ الفاشر في استمرار الهروب من مراكز الهبوط.

ويحتل  المريخ الفاشر، المركز الـ 15 في جدول ترتيب الدوري برصيد 12 نقطة، ونجح  في فك نحس عدة أشهر بعدم الفوز، بعد انتصاره في الجولة السابقة على نظيره  الهلال كادقلي.

وفي المباراة الثالثة مساء الأحد بستاد المريخ، يلعب  الأهلي مروي خامس الترتيب، أمام الهلال الفاشر الذي تراجع إلى المركز الـ  13 برصيد 17 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب السودان: الهدف المُبكر ساعدنا كثيرا أمام ليبيا





هوبيرت فيلود 
أعرب  الفرنسي هوبيرت فيلود، مدرب المنتخب السوداني، عن سعادته البالغة بالفوز  الذي حققه فريقه على حساب المنتخب الليبي، وتأهله إلى نهائيات كأس العرب.

وتأهل المنتخب السوداني لنهائيات بطولة كأس العرب التي تقام في قطر، بعد فوزه على المنتخب الليبي بهدف نظيف، مساء اليوم السبت.

وقال  فيلود خلال المؤتمر الصحفي عقب اللقاء: "سعداء للغاية بما حققنا في  المباراة والتأهل للمشاركة في البطولة الكبرى فكل الأمور كانت في صالحنا،  والهدف المبكر الذي سجلناه في المباراة ساعدنا كثيرا في الحفاظ على النتيجة  وأشكر اللاعبين على ما قدموه على مدار شوطي اللقاء".

وأضاف مدرب  المنتخب السوداني: "لعبنا مباراة شاقة فالفريقين كان مستواهما متقاربا  والمنتخب الليبي منتخب جيد، إلا أننا نجحنا في تحقيق الفوز والهدف المرجو  من المباراة، وشعور الفرح بعد المباراة لا يوصف".

وحول  المشاركة مع مصر والجزائر في نفس المجموعة قال: "بكل تأكيد مجموعة قوية  جدا، ومن الجيد أن نخوض مباريات قوية في البطولة، فهي فرصة مميزة لمواجهة  منتخبات مثل مصر والجزائر، وإعداد جيد لكأس الأمم الأفريقية".

وأردف  مدرب المنتخب السوداني: "راض تماما عما قدمه الفريق في المباراة وتحقيقه  المطلوب وهو الفوز والحفاظ على شباكه نظيفة، صحيح فقدنا السيطرة؛ لكن في  المجمل الأداء كان جيدا".

"الهدف المبكر فتح لنا الطريق أمام الفوز"

من  جانبه قال ياسين حامد لاعب المنتخب السوداني في المؤتمر الصحفي: "لعبنا  مباراة جيدة للغاية على مدار الشوطين ونجحنا في تسجيل هدف مبكر فتح لنا  الطريق أمام الفوز".

ووجه ياسين حامد الشكر للجماهير السودانية التي  حضرت اللقاء قائلا: "نتوجه بالشكر للجمهور والحمد لله نجحنا في إسعادهم  ونتمنى التوفيق فيما هو قادم".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هنا الدوحة، هنا صقور الجديان 







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• إسبانيا تتعثر للمرة الثانية تواليًا في أمم أوروبا بتعادل مُخيب مع بولندا وتعقد موقفها 
• ألمانيا تسقط البرتغال برباعية.. وفرنسا تقتنص التعادل من المجر في يورو 2020
• الأهلي يقهر الترجي في عقر داره .. وكايزر تشيفز يصعق الوداد بدوري أبطال أفريقيا
• رسميا.. برشلونة يعلن ضم ممفيس ديباي .. تشيلسي واليونايتد يبدآن الاتصالات مع راموس
• مانشستر يونايتد يرفع عرضه لضم سانشو .. إنتر ميلان يخطط لتعويض اصابة إريكسن 
• جريزمان يرافق رونالدو وبلاتيني في القائمة.. ويقول: اعتدنا على الصمت والحر أرهقنا
• شباب بلوزداد يواصل التوهج فوزه على بارادو .. ومولودية يتعثر بالدوري الجزائري
• ديمبلي يثير الشكوك باصابته أمام المجر .. مدرب سويسرا يعترف بأخطائه أمام إيطاليا
• دي بروين: لم أتأثر بالجزء المخدر من وجهي .. سونيس: كين بدا كظل أمام أسكتلندا
• مورينيو: تعرضت للتضليل من أندية سابقة، ولم أر رغبة من إنجلترا للفوز على إسكتلندا
• تشيك: أنفي لم يُكسر وإنجلترا لديها مشاكل .. داليتش: هذه ليست كرواتيا التي تخيلتها
• سواريز: علينا تصحيح الأخطاء .. مدرب تركيا: نريد أن نظهر رد فعلنا أمام سويسرا
• بيل: علاقتي قوية بأنشيلوتي .. مدرب ويلز: علينا الدفاع طوال الوقت أمام إيطاليا
• مدرب البرتغال: ألمانيا كانت أفضل واتحمل مسؤولية الهزيمة .. ديشامب: لن نسحق الجميع




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الممتاز  الأسبوع 20


* الهلال الساحل (-- : --) الهلال كادوقلي 16:30  الملاعب  إستاد الخرطوم


* الاهلي مروي (-- : --) الهلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ 19:00  الملاعب  إستاد ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ


* حي العرب بورتسودان (-- : --) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ 19:00  الملاعب  إستاد الخرطوم


..................................................  .........

❖ #بطولة_أمم_أوروبا  المجموعات


* سويسرا (-- : --) تركيا 18:00  beIN Max  المجموعة A


* إيطاليا (-- : --) ويلز 18:00  beIN Max  المجموعة A


..................................................  .........

❖ #بطولة_كوبا_أمريكا  المجموعات


* فنزويلا (-- : --) الإكوادور 23:00  beIN Max  المجموعة B


* كولومبيا (-- : --) بيرو 02:00  beIN Max  المجموعة B


..................................................  .........


❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الأفريقية  نصف النهائي


* كوتون - الكاميرون (-- : --) شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر 18:00  beIN 4  مباراة الذهاب 


* بيراميدز - مصر (-- : --) الرجاء - المغرب 21:00  beIN 4  مباراة الذهاب 





..................................................  .........

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #كأس_العرب  المرحلة التأهيلية


* السودان (1 : 0) ليبيا
#ملاحظة : السودان تتأهل لكأس العرب

..................................................  .........

❖ #الدوري_السوداني  الأسبوع 20


* الخرطوم الوطني (4 : 1) الشرطة القضارف
* الاهلي شندي (0 : 0) الاهلي الخرطوم
* الامل عطبرة (3 : 2) حي الوادي نيلا
#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (40) المريخ (38) حي الوادي (34) الخرطوم (32) هلال الساحل (27)

..................................................  .........


❖ #بطولة_أمـم_أوروبا  المجموعات


* المجر (1 : 1) فرنسا
* البرتغال (2 : 4) ألمانيا
#ترتيب_المجموعة_F : فرنسا (4) ألمانيا (3) البرتغال (3) المجر (1) 

* اسبانيا (1 : 1) بولندا
#ترتيب_المجموعة_E : السويد (4) سلوفاكيا (3) إسبانيا (2) بولندا (1)

..................................................  .........

❖ #دوري_ابطال_افريقيا  نصف النهائي


* الترجي - تونس (0 : 1) الاهلي - مصر
* الوداد - المغرب (0 : 1) كايزرشيفس - جنوب افريقيا
#ملاحظة : مباراة الاياب يوم 26 يونيو

..................................................  .........



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أس امم اوروبا 2020 

 - مباريات الجولة 3 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب  السودان يتأهل الي نهائيات كأس العرب بعد فوزه على منتخب ليبيا بهدف "  الغربال محمد عبد الرحمن الليله " على استاد خليفة الدولي بقطر ...







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يقرر عودة كلارك ويناشد “ابراهومة”




أدلى عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ والناطق الرسمي باسم المجلس وعضو المكتب التنفيذي المكلف لنادي المريخ “أحمد مختار” بتصريحات لـ #سبورتاق تحدث خلالها عن إستقالة كلارك وتعيين “ابراهومة” مدربا لفريق كرة القدم.


وقال أحمد : ” نحن في المجلس نرى بأن المدرب الإنجليزي كلارك، قدم مجهودا طيبا خلال الفترة السابقة، واثبت قدراته في الادارة الفنية، عليه فقد قررنا إستمرار المدرب، والاتصال به لحل المشاكل التي دفعته الى الإستقالة تمهيدا لعودته مدربا للفريق، خاصة في ظل معاناة الفريق من غياب استقرار الأجهزة الفنية”.


وأضاف : ” ابراهومة مدرب كبير، وهو أحد ابناء المريخ الخلّص، لكننا ندعوه الى رفض تدريب الفريق خلال هذه الفترة، حتى لا يزيد الأمر تعقيدا، او يصبح طرفا في الأزمة، فخيار المجلس هو استمرار الإنجليزي”.


وزاد :” تواصلنا فعليا مع كلارك، وجلس اليه نفر كريم من ابناء المريخ في الامارات، وقد ابدى استعداده للعودة، لكن هناك تعنتا من سوداكال لا يسنده المنطق والقانون “.


واسترسل قائلا :” لقد قبلنا بطرح الإتحاد الأخير، رغما عن وضوح القانون الذي يؤكد سلامة مخرجات جمعية 27 مارس، نزولا عند رغبة أهل المريخ الذين يرغبون في نهاية للوضع الحالي، وأكدنا على قبول العمل مع سوداكال”.

واكمل بقوله :” لكن يبدو أن سوداكال قرأ ما أقدمنا عليه ضُعفا، ولا زال يمارس ذات العادة، ويتخذ قراراته الفردية”.


واختتم مختار قائلا :” الاتحاد العام اطلق قراراته دون ان يكون قادرا على إنفاذها، وإن استمر الوضع كما الآن فلا مناص من الرجوع الى المربع الأول، عليه فنحن ننتظر منه إنزال قراراته على أرض الواقع







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* يس حامد : نجحنا في اسعاد جماهيرنا
 



  أعرب مهاجم المنتخب السوداني  ياسين حامد عن سعادته بالفوز والتأهل للمشاركة في كأس العرب FIFA قطر  2021™، وقال في المؤتمر الصحفي عقب اللقاء: لعبنا مباراة جيدة للغاية على  مدار الشوطين ونجحنا في تسجيل هدف مبكر فتح لنا الطريق أمام الفوز.
ووجه ياسين الشكر للجماهير السودانية التي حضرت اللقاء قائلا: نتوجه بالشكر  للجمهور والحمد لله نجحنا في إسعادهم ونتمنى التوفيق فيما هو قادم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* توتي توافق على انتقال ابراهومة للمريخ
 

 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ وافق نادي  توتي الخرطوم على انتقال ابراهومة لتدريب المريخ وسيقود ابراهومة اول تدريب  له غدا على ملعب النادي استعدادا لمباراة العرب في بطولة الدوري الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليكم عناويين صحف المريخ  الصادرة اليوم الاحد  20يونيو /2021



#الصدي

منتخبنا  يزف  الخبر  السعيد  من  قطر  ويغتال الليبي بهدف  الغربال، 

الكندو،  سندعو  لاجتماع  عاجل  لمجلس  المريخ  وسنلجا  لاغلبية  في  هذا  الحالة. 



#الاحمر الوهاج 


دعوة  اماراتيه  للمريخ  والجماهير تطالب سوداكال  بقيادة  البعثة. 

كلارك  يهرب  من  جحيم ادم  وابراهومه البديل  .. 

وضابط امن سابق  ينافس شداد علي  رئاسة  الاتحاد 


منتخب  السودان  يتخطي ليبيا بهدف ويتاهل  لمواجهة  مصر في كاس  العرب




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وطن جوة الوطن والمجد للاوطان












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث مباريات في الدوري الممتاز ليوم الأحد.




تتواصل مباريات الأسبوع الـ”20â€³ من الدوري السوداني الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين بثلاث لقاءات عصر ومساء اليوم الأحد 20 يونيو.
يلتقي “هلال الساحل” و”هلال كادوقلي” عند الرابعة والنصف عصراً على  أرضية “إستاد الخرطوم” ويملك “البحَّارة” في رصيدهم “27” نقطة، بينما يدخل  “أسود الجبال” المباراة برصيد “10” نقاط في المركز الأخير بجدول الترتيب.
وفي السابعة مساءً على ملعب “القلعة الحمراء” يلتقي “الأهلي مروي”  و”الهلال الفاشر” ويملك “الخيَّالة” في رصيدهم “17” نقطة، بينما يدخل “ملوك  الشمال” المواجهة برصيد “34” نقطة.
وفي ذات التوقيت يلتقي “حي العرب بورتسودان” و”المريخ الفاشر” على أرضية  ملعب “حليم شداد”، ويدخل “السوكرتا” المواجهة برصيد “27” نقطة، بينما يملك  “السلاطين” في رصيدهم “12” نقطة بجدول الترتيب العام.
‏‎#سبورتاق.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						تأجيل مفاجئ لاجتماع اتحاد الكرة مع مجلس المريخ المنتخب




 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بعد أنّ كان مقرّرًا، الأحد. لحسم عديد من الملفات ووضع خارطة الطريق للمرحلة المقبلة.
أفادت مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّه تمّ تأجيل اجتماع اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني مع مجلس المريخ المنتخب إلى غدٍ.



ولم تكشف المصادر عن أسباب التأجيل الذي جرى على نحوٍ مفاجئ.
والثلاثاء، أصدر اتحاد كرة القدم قرارًا أعلن فيه اعتماد الجمعية  العمومية لنادي المريخ، وكلّف مجلس المريخ الحالي المنتخب إدارة شؤون  النادي في المرحلة المقبلة.
وكوّن اتحاد كرة القدم لجنة محايدة لعضوية النادي لحصر العضوية  والتدقيق فيها ورفعها إلى لجنة الانتخابات للاتحاد السوداني في مدة لا  تتجاوز الشهر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



( وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَنْفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ * الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ * أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ ) صدق الله العظيم سورة البقرة/ 155 – 157


بمزيد من الحزن والأسى تنعي رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر ، القائد المؤسس للرابطة ، والنطاس البارع

 د. التهامي أحمد التهامي

الذي نذر عمره لخدمة المريخ وأهل المريخ ، وقامت على كتفيه رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر كمؤسس وأول رئيس لها .
كان أبو هند شامخاً كما شموخ التاكا وجبل مرة ، ومنساباً كما النيل ، كريماً هاشاً كما الربيع .. وقد كانت له مدرسته المميزة في علم الإدارة .. وقد أرسى قواعدها حتى أصبحت رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر صرحاً مريخياً يُشار له بالبنان .
ترجل الفارس الأحمر القح أبا هند مؤسس الرابطة ، ترجل الهرم والضلع الأصيل والعمود والمتكأ الذي  كان يستند عليه المريخ وينام قريراً . رحل أحد قامات الكوكب الأحمر بعد أن  ترك إرث وبصمة رصعت جبين المريخ بالفخر والشموخ . 

 رابطة المريخ في دولة قطر اذ تنعيه لوطنه ولمريخه ولأسرته فتسأل الله وتتضرع له المغفرة والرحمة .. مع تأكيد الوعد والعهد أننا على دربه الأحمر سائرين وسنظل به مهتدين .
فالتعازي من القلب لأهل الرياضة عامة وأهل المريخ خاصة وأعضاء رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر بشكلٍ أخص 


ولا نقول إلا ما يُرضي الله

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*Nasir Babiker
‏٤٦‏ د  · 




"١"




الأرقام .. الشواهد .. الوقائع والتصريحات كلها بتثبت أنه أحد أسوأ مظاهر فترة إدارة آدم سوداكال للمريخ هي ملف "الأجانب" بشكل عام وملف "الأجهزة الفنية" بشكل خاص وبالتالي لا يمكن لكائن من كان الدفاع عن سوداكال عندما يكون الحديث عن ملف التدريب في المريخ وبيئة العمل المنفرة في هذه الحقبة من تاريخ النادي والتي حطم خلالها النادي أرقاما قياسية لم ولن تحدث لا في الماضي ولا الحاضر ولا المستقبل.



"٢"
بحكم العمل والشغف الخاص بالتفاصيل الفنية والإهتمام بمتابعة فريق الكرة بعيدا عن الصراعات الادارية .. كنت قريباً من أغلب الأجهزة الفنية التي تعاقبت على المريخ في العقد الأخير .. وتابعت عن قرب الأوضاع شبه المأساوية التي عانت منها الأجهزة الفنية في حقبة سوداكال خصوصاً فيما يتعلق ببيئة العمل في محيط الفريق "معدات .. أدوات .. معسكرات" وغيرها إلى جانب نقص الكوادر المحترفة في الجانب الإداري مع نقص شبه دائم في عدد أعضاء الأجهزة الفنية إلى جانب قلة عدد أعضاء الجهاز الطبي وذلك بالإضافة لمشكلة الملعب إلى جانب عدم الإلتزام شبه الدائم ببنود العقد الخاصة بالأجهزة الفنية في جانب السكن والسيارة وتذاكر السفر وما إلى ذلك من تفاصيل تدرج دوماً في العقود ولا يتم تنفيذها.

"٣" 
 بحكم ما ذكرته أعلاه، لم يكن الجهاز الفني الأخير "كلارك وإسلام جمال" إلى جانب وكيلهما "أحمد عباس" استثناء .. حيث تابعت عن قرب تفاصيل كل الخلافات التي حدثت ابتداء من معسكر القاهرة الذي وافق عليه سوداكال وأمن عليه ثم عاد وسعى للتنصل من إقامته بعذر أقبح من الذنب واعني بذلك الحديث عن (سمسرة) الوكيل أحمد عباس في تكاليف المعسكر وهو عذر أسوأ من الذنب لأن المجلس "سوداكال أو مادبو أو أبشر" هو المعني بتنظيم وعمل ترتيبات المعسكر ولو أنهم كلفوا الوكيل فهو خطأهم الذي كان يمكن معالجته ببساطة بإلغاء تكليفه والقيام بكل الترتيبات بعيدا عنه وهو ما حدث لاحقاً وبعد أن كان اتجاه إلغاء المعسكر هو السائد وهو الإتجاه الذي كان يعني رحيل كلارك وإسلام على الفور، وبعد تنظيم المعسكر كانت فكرة إقالة الطاقم الفني والتعاقد مع مدير فني وطني سائدة لولا أن تغيرت الأمور بفوز المريخ في لقاء القمة .. وبعدها لم تنتهي المشكلات حيث كان هنالك خلاف مستمر حول "معدات وأدوات ومعينات التدريب" إلى جانب الاحتجاج على السكن المشترك بدلاً عن المنفصل كما ينص العقد ومشكلة السيارات التي شكلت معاناة حقيقية جعلت "إسلام جمال" في عدة مرات يستعين ببعض معارفه وعبر السفارة المصرية لتوفير سيارة للتحرك لشراء بعض الاحتياجات أو لقضاء أي وقت خارج نطاق السكن .. وكانت هنالك مشكلة الطاقم المساعد حيث ظل المريخ لأشهر بلا مدرب حراس بعد رحيل الفطناسي ثم بلا محلل أداء بعد رحيل اليماني وهو الذي كان لفترة طويلة بلا مدرب مساعد ليقتصر الجهاز الفني في الفترة الأخيرة على "كلارك وإسلام" وهو هيكل أقل حتى مما يحدث في أصغر أندية الدرجات.
وبعد مباراة حي العرب التي ألغيت بسبب الكهرباء ومشكلة المولد، بدأت اجتماعات مع الطاقم الفني لمناقشة تلك المشكلات والوصول إلى حلول مع التنويه إلى أن مسألة الطاقم المساعد تحولت من مشكلة إلى أزمة بسبب توجه الإدارة لتعيين طاقم وطني "مساعد مدرب ومدرب حراس" لتكملة الجهاز الفني وإصرار الوكيل أحمد عباس على تكملة الجهاز الفني بمدربين أجانب "مساعد ومدرب حراس".

"٤" 
قبل الإسترسال، وبحكم ما ذكرته في الفقرة "٢" أستطيع أن أجزم أن ما توفر لكلارك وإسلام" رغم الجوانب التي ذكرتها سابقاً كان أقل سوءاً وبكثير مما اتيح لكل الأجهزة الفنية التي عملت في حقبة سوداكال وذلك لأمرين الأول أن الإنجليزي وإسلام كانا يحصلان على الرواتب وإن شاب الأمر بعض التأخير لكنه كان يتم بانتظام أفضل مما توفر لكل الأجهزة الفنية التي سبقتهما .. أما الثاني فهو أنه الجهاز الفني الوحيد الذي اتيحت له فرصة معسكر خارجي أستمر قرابة ثلاثة أسابيع مع العلم أن مشكلة المعسكرات والإعداد ظلت تمثل نقطة الضعف الأكبر في حقبة سوداكال ولولاها ولو توفر القدر الجيد من الإعداد أو حتى المقبول لفريق الكرة لأمتزج النجاح المحلي بنجاح قاري وما كان للمريخ أن يغادر البطولة الأفريقية لثلاث سنوات من الدور التمهيدي ثم يتذيل كل مجموعات الأبطال في النسخة الحالية .. لذا فإن وضع الجهاز الفني الحالي من ناحية "رواتب" و "إعداد" كان أفضل من كل الأجهزة الفنية السابقة.

"٥" 
أعود للنقطة التي توقفت عندها في الفقرة "٣" وأشير لأن اجتماعات تمت مع الجهاز الفني للتوصل إلى حلول للمشكلات وهو الأمر الذي كان يصطدم بضغط من الوكيل في مسألة المدرب المساعد ومدرب الحراس الأجانب تحديداً وهو ضغط تطور لإرسال خطاب للنادي في الأول من يونيو للإلتزام بتوفير بنود العقد ثم خطاب آخر بعدها .. وفي تلك الأثناء كان الجهاز الفني قد سلم برنامجاً للفريق لفترة التوقف التي تمتد لقرابة الثلاثة أسابيع يخلو تماماً من أداء التجارب الودية وتتوقف خلاله التدريبات لستة أيام بواقع "ثلاثة أيام "راحة سلبية" وثلاثة أيام "تدريبات استشفائية" يشرف عليها إسلام جمال عبر تطبيق زووم على أن تستأنف التدريبات الجماعية في اليوم "السابع" الذي يفترض أن يعود خلاله الطاقم الفني للخرطوم فجراً.

"٦"
إلى ما بعد مغادرة الجهاز الفني "كلارك وإسلام" والتي كان لدي تحفظ شخصي عليها ورؤية أن المدير الفني والمعد البدني لا ينبغي أن يغادرا معا ويتم إيقاف التدريبات بالكامل ولو أنهما وبحسب الرأي الفني وجدا في فترة توقف مباريات الفريق الأخيرة فرصة للسفر فكان الأجدى بحسب رأيي الشخصي أن يغادر كلارك أولا ليترك لإسلام تنفيذ العمل البدني المكثف الذي تم تطبيقه خلال الأسبوع الأول من فترة التوقف على أن يعود بعدها كلارك لاستكمال الإعداد ثم يغادر إسلام لمدة أسبوع .. لكنها على أي حال الرؤية التي قدماها وأصرا عليها ووافقت عليها الإدارة .. وابان فترة تواجد كلارك وإسلام في "دبي" تم تواصل بين مجلس المريخ والوكيل أحمد عباس للترتيب لحضور الأخير للخرطوم وعقد جلسه لحل مشاكل الطاقم الفني العالقة وحتى ذلك الحين كان الظن أن الطاقم الفني سيعود كما وعد وفي الوقت الذي تم تحديده لاستكمال عمله في ظل قرب استئناف مباريات الدوري الممتاز.

"٧" 
آخر تدريب اداه المريخ قبل مغادرة كلارك وإسلام كان يوم (التاسع من يونيو) وحسب البرنامج المقدم والتزام إسلام جمال وتصريحه كان يفترض أن يبدأ الفريق تدريبات استشفائية يوم (١٣ يونيو) يشرف عليها إسلام من دبي وهو ما لم يحدث لا في يوم (١٣) ولا (١٤) ولا (١٥) ولا (١٦) ولا (١٧) وهو اليوم الذي قطعه الجهاز الفني للعودة فجراً دون أن يعود .. مع الإشارة لأن الوكيل وإسلام وكلارك ظلوا يؤكدون العودة حتى آخر لحظة لدرجة أن كلارك أكد للزميل أواب مساء أمس الأول أنه في طريقه للخرطوم وأنه سيشرف على تدريب "السبت" وهو ذات ما ذكره للإدارة التي اتفقت معه على اجتماع ظهر السبت ثم فجأة وبلا مقدمات ظهر خبر "إستقالة كلارك".

"٨"
"إستقالة كلارك" ومنذ اللحظة التي قرأت فيها الخبر لم يرادوني أدنى شك وبالطريقة التي تمت بها والسيناريو الذي حدث أن وراءها ما وراءها من أيادي مريخية تظن وبعض الظن إثم أنها تضرب "سوداكال" عندما تضرب فريق الكرة في مقتل، وتظن وبعض الظن إثم أن فوز المريخ بالدوري للعام الرابع تواليا سيكون إنجازا لسوداكال ينبغي الحيلولة دون حدوثه وبأي وسيلة وأي اسلوب .. وهنا يمكن أن يسأل البعض لماذا مضى تفكيرك في هذا الإتجاه وأنت القريب من الطاقم الفني ومشاكله؟ وسأجيب أنني كنت أتوقع رحيل الطاقم الفني في أي لحظة حتى ولو بعد اسبوع واحد من التعاقد أو شهر واحد وكنت أتوقع الخطوة إبان خلاف معسكر القاهرة أو حتى بعد الفوز في القمة وكنت أتوقع تلك النهاية لدرجة سؤال إسلام جمال صراحة عندما أوقفوا التدريبات وطلبوا إذنا للسفر (هل ستعودون لاستكمال المشوار؟) وصارحته بشكوكي أن مغادرتهم ستكون بلا عودة وهو ما نفاه مؤكداً أنهم سيكونون في الخرطوم بعد أسبوع واحد  وأن الراحة السلبية للفريق لن تتجاوز ثلاثة أيام فقط ولأن "المؤمن صديق" صدقت تلك الأحاديث إلى أن (حدث ما حدث).

"٩"
مؤكد أن البعض يسأل عن قرائن إضافية لإستنتاج أن أيادي مريخية كانت وراء (حدث ما حدث) واجيب بحسب تحليلي للأحداث بالآتي : أولا/ الجهاز الفني هو الذي أوقف تدريبات الفريق وفق برنامج وضعه الجهاز الفني وأصر عليه إلا أن الإعلام روج لأن سوداكال هو الذي أوقف التدريبات وسرح اللاعبين والجهاز الفني؟؟؟ ثانياً/ الجهاز الفني أكد أن الراحة السلبية ستقتصر على (ثلاثة أيام فقط) ثم امتدت لمدة (عشرة أيام) كاملة بصورة يمكن أن تنسف حتى مكتسبات معسكر القاهرة وهو تصرف غير احترافي بالمرة ولا يقل سوءاً عن كل تصرفات آدم سوداكال تجاه الأجهزة الفنية سواء الحالي أو التي سبقته ... ثالثاً/ الجهاز الفني ظل يؤكد حضوره وهو ذات ما ظل يؤكده الوكيل مع تأخير الموعد في كل مرة وعندما تخلف كلارك فجر يوم (١٨ يونيو) تعذر بعدم لحاق الطائرة وطلب تغيير الحجز ليتم تعديله ليوم (١٩ يونيو) وحتى ساعة متأخرة من مساء (١٨ يونيو) كان يؤكد أنه في طريقه للخرطوم ثم فجأة خرج خبر استقالته والجهاز الفني يعلم جيداً أن الفريق يلعب دوريا يوم (٢٣ يونيو) أمام فريق خاض ثلاث مباريات تنافسية إبان فترة توقف نشاط المريخ وهو سلوك لا يمكن قبوله مهما كانت المبررات أو الأسباب لأننا وبذات القدر الذي ظللنا ننتقد فيه سوداكال على عدم مراعاة حتى أبسط المعايير الأخلاقية في تعامله مع الأجانب فإن الجهاز الفني في تصرفه الأخير أفتقد أبسط المعايير الأخلاقية في تعامله مع الفريق .. رابعاً/  تم الترويج لأن سبب الإستقالة مستحقات مالية من مقدم عقد ورواتب متأخرة وهو حديث غير صحيح شأنه شأن الحديث عن أن سوداكال هو من أوقف التدريبات وسرح اللاعبين وعندما يتم ربط تلك الأخبار بشائعة أطلقت قبل يومين بأن إدارة المريخ طلبت من كلارك تخفيض راتبه وهو أيضاً حديث لا أساس له من الصحة يمكن ببساطة استنتاج أن ما حدث كان مدبرا واستهدف ضرب سوداكال عبر فريق الكرة.

"١٠"
أضيف للنقاط التي ذكرتها تكفل توزيع عضو مجلس المريخ "علي أسد" بتوزيع خبر استقالة كلارك على القروبات قبل أن يأتي تصريح أحمد مختار بإسم (جناح الكندو) ليضع المئات من علامات الاستفهام الإضافية حول علاقتهم وعلاقة من يقف خلفهم بما حدث مؤخراً.. فكيف لمجموعة ظلت بعيدة كل البعد عن فريق الكرة ولا تعلم أبسط تفاصيله أن تتحدث عن نجاحها في إقناع كلارك بالعودة بعد ساعات قليلة من استقالته عبر (نفر كريم) وكيف لتلك المجموعة أن تطالب ابراهومة برفض التكليف؟؟ وهل سيشرف الكندو أو أحمد مختار أو علي أسد على المريخ في لقاء الأربعاء أم أنهم لا يعلمون من الأساس أن الفريق مواجه بلقاءات ساخنة كل ثلاثة أيام طوال الفترة القادمة؟؟ وهل ستتكفل المجموعة برواتب الجهاز الفني وتوفير المعينات والنواقص؟؟ ومتى اساسا تم إنزال مقررات اجتماع الإتحاد ارض الواقع وطرفي المجلس لم يلتقيا حتى اللحظة بقادة الإتحاد لبحث الكيفية التي ستمضي بها الأمور؟؟ ومن قال لأحمد مختار أن جماهير المريخ تنتظرهم وتنتظر لهم كأبطال لتغيير واقع وبيئة فريق الكرة والكل يعلم أن الغالبية قبلت بقرارات الإتحاد لوضع حد للأزمة الإدارية و الوصول إلى جمعية عمومية انتخابية فقط لا غير.. لكن يبدو أن النوايا والإتجاه مختلف وأن المجموعة قادمة لنقل حربها مع سوداكال وحرب الإنتخابات والتكتلات إلى فريق الكرة وهو أمر سأقف شخصياً ضده بكل ما أوتيت قوة لقناعة راسخة وقديمة أن فريق الكرة ينبغي النأي به عن أي صراعات إدارية وعزله تماماً عن صراعات وحروبات مصالح الإداريين .. ولو كانت المجموعة ومن يقف خلفها وكائن من كان حريصة على الفريق وحريصة على المريخ وترغب في المساعدة وليس نقل المعارك لمحيط الفريق فيمكن ببساطة أن تتكفل مثلاً بشراء المعدات والأدوات والمعينات التي يحتاجها الفريق وتقديمها هدية للنادي أو أن تتكفل مثلاً بعلاج كردمان الذي يعاني من إصابة قطع في الرباط الصليبي ويواجه مصيرا مجهولاً منذ أكثر من شهر.. أما الحديث عن تعيين هذا أو إعفاء ذاك فتلك لعمري نقاط خلافية ورغبة في افتعال المعارك لا أكثر خصوصاً ممن لا يعلمون لا صغيرة ولا كبيرة عن الفريق.

"١١" 
إلى كل الإداريين بلا استثناء .. اتقوا الله في المريخ وابعدوا فريق الكرة عن الصراعات وحرب المصالح.

"ناصر بابكر"









*

----------

